

How to arrange your desk for maximum productivity - APNSoft
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2013/04/23/how-to-arrange-your-desk-for-maximum-productivity/

======
sangupta
I agree to the point on number of monitors - going from one to two -
dramatically helped in ways I could not have imagined.

